# Can a praying mantis regrown its arm?



## jja92 (Aug 6, 2009)

I just feed my Mantis a black cricket however the cricket decided to fight back by biting its arm off. I was wondering if the mantis could regrow Its arm as I fear it will not be able to capture its prey. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

As far as I have read when mantids are young, they have the ability to regenerate limbs. As they have a fairly short lifespan, they tend not to regenerate once adults. Also it will catch it's prey, just watch I've seen mantids with a cricket in each raptorial claw LOL


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

If it's young I wouldn't feed crickets at all, mines on L% and I've only just started feeding him small crickets. Also preferably use browns, they are a little less feisty. :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shouldnt feed black crickets too mantids anyway something to do with whats in their guts. It depends how old the mantid is if its adult it will not regenerate.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

I've had mantids that have lost raptoral arms and legs during moults and 90% of the time it doesn't affect them or slow them down at all.

Even an adult with 1 raptoral arm is more than capable to hold onto a fly / cricket and munch it.


----------

